# Hands on Coffee



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

While we were down in Cornwall recently, we took a trip to Wadebridge and visited Hands on Coffee to buy some beans.

Fortunately we had a little guided tour and saw how they go about their roasting.

Piccies of the roaster and the brewing gear were taken, they have an Alex Duetto "very nice" and our guide who does the roasting was most friendly and informative.

We bought a kilo of Black Chough and a kilo of Sumatra Untong which had been freshly roasted. Both thoroughly enjoyable beans, though the Chough took a bit of nailing for me to get the pour just right.

We will no doubt be dropping by there again in a few weeks when back down there for some fresh supplies. Sadie and I thoroughly recommend their coffee as some of the best we have ever had.

Heres the website for those that have not come across it.

http://www.hands-on-coffee.co.uk/


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

I have the world of time for Paul and Eloise. So great at what they do. They roasted my UKBC2012 beans. Hope they continue to grow. They deserve success.


----------



## dougja (May 23, 2012)

I agree, they are very lovely people. Tried the Ethiopia Sidamo Q1 - a very unique coffee, really liked it. Would definitely buy from them again.


----------



## bobbytoad (Aug 12, 2011)

Another thumbs up for them and their straight up no fuss tasty coffee!


----------



## jimrobo (Aug 5, 2011)

another from me!! Lusty glaze is pretty much my favourite blend still


----------

